# Clear coat UV protection for colors.



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

I have zar exterior oil and krylon clear coat on-hand. Am sealing acrylics that will be in the full sun A LOT.
Anybody have specific experience with uv blocking, color protecting clear coat? I don't care about yellowing.
Also, I know what the labels read, just curious if anyone else has been as interested in protecting color and seen something hold up over the years.
Thx


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I've not seen a (true) clear with actual (not just marketing hype) UV protection
I've not seen one hold up for years, either
Unless you mean like two... m a y b e three....


Why do you need to seal acrylics?


----------



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

usually when doing any kind of decorative painting outside, it has to be sealed.
I guess I only need it to last a few years. I did some stuff to my car exterior. I don't expect it to last long, but I will do everything I can to keep it decent for a while. Its sort of an experiment, to see how long I can make it last. I will probably do touch-ups on it monthly, and re-seal it every few months. I have tech support from my Sherwin Williams guy, but like to hear different experiences.
Not too worried about the finish, just about the color fading underneath.
Regardless, its an older work vehicle, so I'm not too concerned. I can always repaint the colors and seal again. Or strip it, lol. However, I think I will have moved on to a newer vehicle by then.
I am a little daring with paints (with my own stuff). I know what you are not supposed to do, but sometimes, you can bend things a little with the proper care.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> usually when doing any kind of decorative painting outside, it has to be sealed.


Ah...makes sense
I'll ask my muralist


----------



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, if anyone else is interested in how long this will last, I have pics on my site, and will put pics again as soon as I see some fading or deteriation. So, I'll be glad to share info. Hopefully it will be better than worse, lol!


----------



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a good idea of what a muralist will say, unless the muralist has done cars or similar exterior surfaces, its always good to know other methods. Most people will say not to do it at all. So, lol, I'm just looking for a good uv, color protector. Sherwin Williams guy says Krylon. 
I know of one other person who has done something similar, and hers has lasted a few years and still looking good.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

The jungle scene on your explorer really looks great, Bridgette!

Really can tell you are totally devoted to the biz!

Sry, not a clue what you should use to fix it on there, and I'm sure it will be a problem, in your environment.

Think I would have waxed the vehicle VERY well before applying it,
then blasted it off with a pressure washer seasonally, or whenever it began looking tattered.
r


----------



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, I am testing out the durability of those murals. We shall see. 

Not asking to hear things I already know, just other opinions on which exterior sealer protects colors the best. 

Thanks for pointing out the cannoli thing.  It gives me something to be bummed out about. Lets stick to the topics at hand and not get so carried away with nitpicking, as fun as it is.
Homeowner must of copied the phrase from a site with wrong spelling, then I copied the phrase and spelling from him. I don't eat cannoli, or even know what it is. I could have spelled, "leave the meat, take the tofu", lol.

And lets not confuse my extensive experience with materials, with me trying to spark up paint talk on this site. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plushpaint (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem with some timber cills that are inside windows receiving full sunlight. I used NGR dye and then acrylic clear because the original color was completely bleached-out, but I suspect the same thing is going to happen again over time. As there are no UV protected clears, I could only suggest possibly a window film?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Plush, have you considered aliphatic acrylic urethanes?
r


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> Also, I know what the labels read, just curious if anyone else has been as interested in protecting color and seen something hold up over the years.
> Thx


Yes and no.

Yes i've been interested and no I haven't seen anything, other than what you already have. 

I'm trying to get the gist of what you're doing. If you're testing exterior sealers on residential type paint (not car paint), then keep an eye on all the new paints out there. The modified paints do have longer color retention.

One thing I always wanted to see is an automotive clear coat on house paint. Can you try that?


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

Modern Masters has an exterior clear acrylic varnish. They are owned by Zinser so I think it would be ok. I have only used it once but it was a covered porch wall. I was impressed with it but it's too soon to tell.On your truck however I would go to an automotive clear. That's what my motorcyle tank painting buddies use. It's awesome but pricey. It is compatable over acryics but will wrinkle oil base. A cheaper slightly crude solution is brush a coat of Marine Spar Varnish on it if you can handle the ambering. Mopaint


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We make coatings for helicopter pads. We DO have clears that will hold up for a DECADE or MORE! The oldest one we have out there right now is 7 years old (cause our company is 7 years old... it was our first sale). It was checked last month and has held color and gloss with NO degredation. We also have products that should last for 30 YEARS for painting water storage tanks (the big ones). Helicopter pads are the absolute worst case scenario for UV. They NEVER get any shade, they are flay with no curves or contours to reflect UV, they are ALWAYS facing South, and flat surfaces (5 degree or less incline) absorb the most UV radiation. 

There are products out there that will take this kind of abuse. Are you willing to pay for them?


----------

